# Any 7/12 Production Dates out there?



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

scupper said:


> *With my production date of July 5 (155 confirmed), I was hoping for a sailing of July 9 (Figaro) or July 10 (Jingu Maru) with arrival dates of July 22 and July 23 respectively. Or is this wishful thinking?  *


I was thinking the exact same thing. July 22nd or 23rd is a much better date then the 29th or 30th.


----------



## Hifters (Apr 24, 2002)

I just thought I would let you guys know that I am at status 182: released to carrier.

Dean


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

Status 190 as of today. According to Dan at BMW NA my car was put on a train to the port on the 4th. Should arrive there any day now... :thumbup:


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Well as of 7/8 I was 160 and this morning when I called I was 182... WOO-HOO!!!

Hopefully I'll get on a boat soon and see my car by the end of the month....


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

actually crap.... there's no way I'll see it by the end of the month :banghead:


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

190 as of 7/10/02.


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

193 as of 7/10. (Oh yea!!!)


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

193 as of 7/11/02 9:13am!!!!


----------



## Hifters (Apr 24, 2002)

FG3.

Our cars must be following each other around, because I am also at 193.


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep! I am 193 today also. Told that a ship sailed yesterday, but we would probably make the sailing this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

195!!! My car is on a boat and is heading for NYC. I forgot what the ship was called but Amanda at BMW NA said that it would arrive in the city on July 23rd. I'm am very excited to say the least. Anyone know where I can find the boat name that the car is on?


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Great news, Doug! Check out this link.
http://www.wlna.com/vesselSchedule/schedules/eurin.XLS
-
I would guess you baby is aboard the Jingu Maru which departed on July 10th.

Chuck


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Well it's 7/15 and I'm still at 193. Been sitting there for 5 days now. Really hoping for Rigoletto on Wednesday... That ship gets in on 7/29... hopefully my dealer will see it by 8/02.

Anyone else have any status updates?


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

What the hell is going on?

I'm still at 193 as of 7/17/02 at 9:08am. A ship sails today that would get it into NJ on the 29. If it doesn't get on this one, and make the 7/19 ship it will get in on 8/02. It's been at 193 since 7/10! THIS SUCKS!!! Have any other 7/12's been put on a ship yet??? :banghead:


----------



## Hifters (Apr 24, 2002)

FG3,

I am also sharing your frustration. We have been sitting waiting for a ship for a week now. Get the cars on a boat!!!!:banghead: 

Dean


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

*can't believe that*

i can't believe how bed it is to wait for that baby...


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep, our 330CiC still waiting at the port too. I was really hoping to make the Rigoletto which sailed yesterday. Next ship up is the AIDA, departing on July 19 and arriving New York Aug 2. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Actually Rigoletto sails today! There's still hope! I would love to get it in port on 7/29 and get the car around 8/02 or so. Hopefully they're just slow getting their system updated. Maybe when we check tomorrow or Friday we'll find out that we actually got on Rigoletto.

I believe you can email Wallenious with your VIN and they'll let you know if you're on the boat. Maybe I'll try that.

It's funny I have a RKII, Silvervisions and a set of clear lenses sitting here, but no car! ARGH!


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

I must have been the last car to get on the Jingu Maru. Hope everyone's cars get on a boat and into your driveways/garages asap!!!


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

We made it! BMW NY confirmed this morning that our 330CiC is aboard the Rigoletto due to arrive in NY on the 29th. Anyone else?


----------



## Hifters (Apr 24, 2002)

Just found out that I am also on the Rigoletto. It is finally headed this way.:thumbup: 

Dean


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok... BMWNA says I'm still at 193. My dealer says that one screen he can look at says it's on Rigeletto, and another says it's still 193. So what gives? The car has been in Bremerhaven since 7/10. Think it made it on????


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

OK! It's confirmed. I'm on the Rigoletto! WOOO-HOOOO!!!!!

Also, I called WW and they said that they expect Rigoletto in on the 27'th, which is two days earlier then their website indicates!


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, barring a hurricane swooping in on the North Atlantic during the next 8 days  (Bite my tongue) - - - Great news, everyone! 

Now, who do we call to determine when our cars are processed through the VPC and onto a transporter for delivery to our respective dealers?


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

ok... BMWNA is also saying that Rigoletto will be in on the 27'th!!! 2 days earlier then initially expected... Just wanted to share the news! :thumbup:


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

I WANT MY CAR!!! :banghead:


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

In order to confirm our 330 is actually aboard the Rigoletto, I went to the Wallenius Cargo Tracking site and entered the VIN, and lo and behold, yep, our car is aboard the ship

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking

Pretty neat. Still showing arrival NY on the 27th - and departs the same day - fast unloading.

Hey Doug - have you go your car yet??


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

I called BMWNA today. The car arrived at the port today and was brought to the VPC today. They said that it is scheduled to leave the VPC for the dealer on Tuesday the 30th. I hope it leaves a little bit sooner, only time will tell.


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmm bad news for us on the Rigoletto. I really wanted my car on or before 8/2. Based on the schedule below, if the cars get in on the 27th and then they won't leave the VPC until 8/2. :thumbdwn:



krapper said:


> *I called BMWNA today. The car arrived at the port today and was brought to the VPC today. They said that it is scheduled to leave the VPC for the dealer on Tuesday the 30th. I hope it leaves a little bit sooner, only time will tell. *


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Based on all the reading I have done on various sites, I don't think there is a hard and fast time intraval we can count on for delivery after the car hits the VPC. I read one account of delivery taking place a day and half affer the ship unloaded - - - other deliveries occured up to two weeks after unloading. Too many variables - e.g., availability of trucks and drivers - number of cars in the yard, several ships unloading within a day or two, etc etc. And of course, we know that CiC models will be delivered during the summar months, before coupes and sedans.


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

krapper said:


> *I called BMWNA today. The car arrived at the port today and was brought to the VPC today. They said that it is scheduled to leave the VPC for the dealer on Tuesday the 30th. I hope it leaves a little bit sooner, only time will tell. *


I called BMWNA yesterday. My car was released to the trucking company on Tuesday and is scheduled to leave for the dealer today. (Wednesday) Figure I should have it Friday or Saturday. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

What is happening in NY? 
-
Our ship (Rigoletto) arrived and offloaded our car on Saturday/27th (and probably FG3's too). However, the car still has not been delivered to the VPC as of July 30. We were hoping for delivery this weekend but at the rate BMW appears to move in NYC, we be lucky to get the car in two weeks! :banghead: RATS!


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

scupper said:


> *What is happening in NY?
> -
> Our ship (Rigoletto) arrived and offloaded our car on Saturday/27th (and probably FG3's too). However, the car still has not been delivered to the VPC as of July 30. We were hoping for delivery this weekend but at the rate BMW appears to move in NYC, we be lucky to get the car in two weeks! :banghead: RATS! *


Well... My car went through the VPC in one day. When I called Monday night they said the car was still sitting at the port. When I called last night they said it was through VPC and released to the trucking company. Either BMW doesn't update their systems until the car is through VPC or they just take a batch each day to VPC.


----------



## Hifters (Apr 24, 2002)

Just called BMWNA... They say the car will be released to the trucking company Aug. 2. It looks like i'm still about a week away. This is the hardest part of waiting since we know it could be any day now. Good Luck guys and keep us posted.

Dean


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Yup same story here. Can't wait...


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, well, well. I called just now and they said "arrived at the port on the 27th" I mentioned that others with cars which arrived on the same date have trucking schedules of August 2. They BMWUSA guy said, "yours also - will be trucked out on the 2nd" Funny, he did not mention that until I asked specifically. 
-
You gotta wonder if they keep a log next to our respective production numbers, on the number of times we have telephoned inquiring about our cars.


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

ok getting pissed here. my car was supposed to get on a truck to the dealer today and i just called bmwna and they said it's still at port... not even to the vpc yet. what the hell is going on? why has it been at port for a week????

anyone else having the same problem?

:banghead:


----------



## krapper (Apr 11, 2002)

I called my dealer yesterday thinking that since the car was released to the trucking company Tuesday that I would have it by Friday. (Dealer is in Utica, NY. Maybe a 4 hour drive at most from the port.) Wishful thinking... When I spoke with my dealer he said that the truck hadn't even left the port yet. He said it may show up tomorrow (Saturday) but it looks more like Monday or Tuesday. Waiting sucks! 

For those whose cars are still at the port, it seems that they are taking a batch of cars per day from the port to the VPC and getting them through VPC in one day. At least that was how my car was. Monday it was still at port, the next day it was through VPC and released to the carrier. :dunno:


----------



## scupper (Jul 3, 2002)

When I called yesterday, I was told that my car too had passed right thru VPC and had been turned over to the trucking company and was scheduled to be trucked today, Friday/2nd. I would guess that the cars that came in on Saturday aboard the Rigoletto will soon all be processed. 
-
Interestingly, I had a chat with my dealer on Wednesday/31st - - -he told me that several of his salemen colleagues were really upset because a number of cars (minimum of 5) scheduled for delivery to the dealership the previous few days, had not shown up yet. Their monthly commissions are based on actual delivery to the customers. 
-
I wonder if summer vacations are taking their toll on port and trucking operations.


----------



## FG3 (Jun 13, 2002)

does the vpc process and do the trucks roll out on saturdays and sundays?

god i hope so...


----------

